

Ask HN: Fraction of Y-Comb companies raise funding during cycle? - askHN1234

Anon, for obvious reasons.<p>Ok, so we have an investor who wants to invest. For reasons [1] we do not want to take the money. We have no other investors lined up. And we are running out of money.<p>We applied to Y Comb and like to think that we have a good shot.<p>What I am thinking of is turning down the investor and taking my chances with raising money after (if) we get into Y combinator.<p>Since we are running out of money so this is playing it close. Anyways, question time:<p>_What fraction of Y Combinator companies raise funding before the end of the cycle?_<p>--<p>1. I know this is risky.<p>2. Investor is not bad or terrible. He has a geographic focus and insists on us moving to suburban places. We are hipsters.<p>3. I know about DST etc. I am talking about other sources.
======
staunch
Simply not wanting to live in a suburb seems like kind of a short-sighted
reason (unless you have house/kids or something) to turn down an otherwise
good investment. Especially with no alternatives.

There's probably a very large random element involved in getting accepted into
YC. If that's you're only backup plan you should make sure you won't be
kicking yourself for passing up the current offer.

------
pg
In summer 2010 about 40% did.

It's no problem to raise money before YC if you do it on a convertible note
that YC's investment doesn't trigger.

------
vladd
This winter, all got a 150'000 USD convertible note with interest at IRS's
AFR, with a 2 years maturity date.

